# Do I need active account for my hi def tivo to record OTA TV?



## cdh (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been a DTV customer since the beginning, but frustrated by the lack of HD programming so I put my account into suspend mode, at least for awhile.

Now my hi def tivo won't record off the air TV, and that was unexpected. (Although the OTA high def tuner works.

Are they allowed to do this?

I have 2 std tivos, high def tivo, and high def tuner and lifetime TIVO suscription.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes. DVR service is part of your DirecTv subscription. If that's not active, neither is your DVR service. Sorry man.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Allowed? It's their equipment designed to receive and record D* programming. Without service, the HR10-250 will work as an HD OTA tuner, which is more than D* has to provide with their box, so be happy with that or either subscribe to the service your box provides or buy a HD TiVo.


----------



## cdh (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I better stop the suspend, have to have my dvr's working. I have to get up to speed on all the equipment changes to get the new channels. I've been in the "watching only mode" for the past 3 years. Just frustrated by the lack of more channels. I don't like TV, unless its in HD. Time to read the threads.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

You might try the HR20 Q&A forum at www.dbstalk.com for more info on the new HD channels and recording them.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you're only interested in being able to record OTA HD programming then you may want to consider installing a couple of ATSC tuners in your PC. This basically turns your PC into a DVR and allows you to record any unencrypted channels. This is actually the basis of any HTPC but you don't necessarily need a dedicated PC to perform this function, although it simplifies things considerably.

Aside from the initial cost of building an HTPC, there are absolutely no monthly fees for the guide data or DVR service. Two of the most popular DVR programs are Snapstream's BeyondTV and SageTV. All you need is an audio output from your PC to your receiver and a video output you can connect to your TV. This is where having a dedicated HTPC makes things simpler since you don't have to go moving your PC around. You can start with a barebones PC and then upgrade as your budget permits. I have an HTPC with six external USB ATSC tuners and about 2.75TB of storage that also has Blu-Ray and HD-DVD playback capability. Check out the HTPC section over at the AVSForums for a complete hardware list.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> If you're only interested in being able to record OTA HD programming then you may want to consider installing a couple of ATSC tuners in your PC.


This worked for me as well but it is no compaison to TiVo. I bought a USB HD tuner for $29 at Fry's. It gets a guide and can be programmed to record. But it is only one tuner. The double tuner USB's are $120.

- Craig


----------



## redondoman (Dec 1, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> If you're only interested in being able to record OTA HD programming then you may want to consider installing a couple of ATSC tuners in your PC. This basically turns your PC into a DVR and allows you to record any unencrypted channels. This is actually the basis of any HTPC but you don't necessarily need a dedicated PC to perform this function, although it simplifies things considerably.
> 
> Aside from the initial cost of building an HTPC, there are absolutely no monthly fees for the guide data or DVR service. Two of the most popular DVR programs are Snapstream's BeyondTV and SageTV. All you need is an audio output from your PC to your receiver and a video output you can connect to your TV. This is where having a dedicated HTPC makes things simpler since you don't have to go moving your PC around. You can start with a barebones PC and then upgrade as your budget permits. I have an HTPC with six external USB ATSC tuners and about 2.75TB of storage that also has Blu-Ray and HD-DVD playback capability. Check out the HTPC section over at the AVSForums for a complete hardware list.


I have an HTPC as well. However, for simplicity a Tivo/DirecTV DVR cannot be beat. The few dollars that are saved with an HTPC are quickly eaten up with the time consummed getting everything implemented correctly.


----------



## magyver (Oct 10, 2007)

is there a "hack" for it to record locals only w/ out a dish/service?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

magyver said:


> is there a "hack" for it to record locals only w/ out a dish/service?


No.


----------



## CoffeeIs4Closers (Jun 1, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> No.


Actually there are hacks for this, but currently such hacks are considered theft of service and can't be discussed.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

how is it theft of service if I only want to record free OTA?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Because DirecTV controls the use of the DVR service.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Robert Spalding said:


> how is it theft of service if *I only want to record free OTA*?


Then you need to buy a Series 3 TiVo or activate your D* service.

D* charges $5.99 a month for the DVR service (subject to you having an active account). The HR10-250 (or HR20) is a D* receiver with DVR service, ergo recording OTA would be part of the package.

When the HR10 was introduced, there were no local channels available so D* were forced to offer the ability to receive (and record) locals. This is also true of the HR20 (locals not available in all markets). They didn't stop you using the box as an OTA receiver, but the DVR functions are extra.

..and no, D* will NOT activate the DVR without satellite service.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

its already activated (it's currently my only tivo) so why can't I just move it to another tv when I get a different D* DVR to replace it?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

As long as you have service on it, you can. You will pay a $4.99 mirroring fee for the second receiver.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

so as long as D* charges me $4.99, I can record OTA even without the Sat cables plugged in?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Robert Spalding said:


> so as long as D* charges me $4.99, I can record OTA even without the Sat cables plugged in?


No, that's how they keep the box "active" is through the sat lines.

Without sat input, you wouldn't get guide info to record from anyway.

phox


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

isn't there a family plan for 30 a month? I know it's a lot but for HDtivo, how can we put a price on happiness?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Then you need to buy a Series 3 TiVo or activate your D* service.


Tony, can you use a standalone Series 3 OTA without paying TiVo a monthly fee for the GUIDE data? Or do you just record everything by time/channel? /steve


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Robert Spalding said:


> how is it theft of service if I only want to record free OTA?


Theft of the TiVo service, not of DirecTV's service.

You have to pay for the TiVo service to be able to record.


----------

